#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  >  Ανάληψη & διεκπεραίωση έργου εκτός έδρας, σε μικρό νησί

## Apithanos

Συνάδελφοι, έχει κανείς από εσάς εμπειρία από εκπόνηση δουλειάς σε τόπο μακρινό από την έδρα του;
Να έχει π.χ. έδρα την Αθήνα και να αναλάβει μία δουλεία για μελέτη & κατασκευή κατοικίας στη Σκιάθο.

Άρα γενικά εκτός έδρας και ειδικά σε μικρό νησί!

Τι πρέπει να προσέξουμε σε αυτή την περίπτωση που το έργο είναι σε περιβάλλον με το οποίο δεν είμαστε εξοικειωμένοι;
Οι συνάδελφοι μηχανικοί εκεί, τα συνεργεία, τα υλικά, οι πολεοδομίες και πολλά άλλα θα είναι πιστεύω διαφορετικά σε τρόπο λειτουργίας και σκέψης, αλλά και κόστους.

Ποια τα μειονεκτήματα και επίφοβα σημεία;  Σκέφτομαι να μεταβώ εκεί μέχρι την ολοκλήρωση του έργου, οπότε το θέμα της απόστασης δε με φοβίζει αλλά η μη εξοικείωση με το εκεί εργασιακό περιβάλλον.  Και το να μην πέσω έξω σε προϋπολογισμό χρονοδιάγραμματος και κόστους.

----------


## Xάρης

Αν δεις την πρακτική που εφαρμόζεται σε μεγάλα έργα στην Ελλάδα αλλά και διεθνώς νομίζω, είναι οι "ξένοι" (έτσι θα αντιμετωπιστείς) να συνεργάζονται με ντόπιους δημιουργώντας κοινοπραξίες που θα αναλάβουν το έργο.
Θεωρώ ότι αυτόν τον δρόμο πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις για να μην έχεις προβλήματα και για να μείνει και ο πελάτης σου ικανοποιημένος.

----------


## Apithanos

Χάρης ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------

